# STELLA!!!!!!!



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2009)

Made arrangements to meet a friend at a local fishing hole, STELLAS, he was bringing his 21 ft. Nitro, I arrived first only to find the place iced over, as I was dialing him on the cell to inform him we have a situation he comes pulling up, after a half hour BS session, we leave. Does this count as a skunk, Semi-skunk, or just tough pa-tooties?


----------



## redbug (Feb 25, 2009)

was it skim ice or solid? skim ice it's a skunk !!!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 25, 2009)

In my opinion it does not count as being skunked till the first cast


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow! That hurts.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 25, 2009)

You should have headed south until you found open water!


SKUNKED!


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 25, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Does this count as a skunk, Semi-skunk, or just tough pa-tooties?



Can't get skunked if you don't fish. That would be better than a good day at work, but not much more. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> In my opinion it does not count as being skunked till the first cast




Concur! 8)


----------



## bcritch (Feb 25, 2009)

SKUNK...........

You've never been skunked on my boat :LOL22: except Trout fishing..........


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2009)

redbug said:


> was it skim ice or solid? skim ice it's a skunk !!!


I walked on it a couple feet than water started seeping up, didnt crack, heard it creak and I ran back. #-o


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 25, 2009)

The way I look at is, your intent was to go fishing and you did not catch anything.....SKUNK

I prefer to lose fish while fighting them in to achieve the SKUNK #-o


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2009)

bcritch said:


> SKUNK...........
> 
> You've never been skunked on my boat :LOL22: except Trout fishing..........


True dat, the only place that wasnt iced was along that weed line where we had that big pickeral on, looked like a 10' x 5' section


----------



## bcritch (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm ready to fish as soon as the ice melts. My boat is back in my driveway and ready to go.......


----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think it's a skunk, but it was a missed oppotunity to flip the motor over, use it as an air boat, bust a hole through the ice and fish....


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2009)

All you guys who say its a SKUNK are insane!!!!!! That is like me looking out my kitchen window and deciding its too windy to fish, would you guys consider this a skunk too?


----------



## redbug (Feb 26, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> All you guys who say its a SKUNK are insane!!!!!! That is like me looking out my kitchen window and deciding its too windy to fish, would you guys consider this a skunk too?


DOUBLE SKUNK!!!! the best fishing can be in the wind!! 
If the ice was soft they could have backed the boat down busted the ice and wet a line...
Dredge harbor is open dropshot the pilings you'll get a few


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2009)

redbug said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys who say its a SKUNK are insane!!!!!! That is like me looking out my kitchen window and deciding its too windy to fish, would you guys consider this a skunk too?
> ...




MAN, YOU GUYS ARE TOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...




Man up there little BassAddict! You fail to fish becuase of a little wind - that is a skunk!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2009)

Refusing to fish because of wind or ice is unmanly, but it does not fit the definition of skunked!

And to Esquired: The above picture is a bit disturbing, but what worries me more is you actually know where to find such material :-k


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> ..




Nothing there?


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 26, 2009)

redbug said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys who say its a SKUNK are insane!!!!!! That is like me looking out my kitchen window and deciding its too windy to fish, would you guys consider this a skunk too?
> ...



Or you could try the marina in the next cove, Castle Harbor for some wreck fishing.

https://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=6676694


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely not a skunk. Stellas is a nice place to fish. Holds very big fish also.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 26, 2009)

bcritch said:


> I'm ready to fish as soon as the ice melts. My boat is back in my driveway and ready to go.......


Went to the Mighty Oak+ Frozen+ intended to fish= SKUNK. Didnt even wet the line yet and I have two skunks already, at least I'm consistant :mrgreen: We get anything for being the skunkmeister?


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Shamoo. If you head out on rt. 73 down to rt. 70 and end up on springfield rd down where it runs into church rd, you will see a little lake out front of Commerce University. Tons of fish in it. Also if you follow the parking lot around to the back there is another ittle lake loaded with fish. Last time I saw the water was open but if I go by again soon I will check and let you know.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 26, 2009)

bcritch said:


> I'm ready to fish as soon as the ice melts. My boat is back in my driveway and ready to go.......



Same here  

Shamoo, I drove by Rainbow and Parvin earlier today to see if I could wet a line and they were both iced over #-o 

Maybe tomorrow....Its pretty warm right now...55 degrees here.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 26, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ready to fish as soon as the ice melts. My boat is back in my driveway and ready to go.......
> ...


You've done better than me you got two skunks from one outing :lol:


----------



## redbug (Feb 26, 2009)

boy sounds like the jersey guys are having a tough year ...... skunks o plenty..

Doc that bat is in dredge it holds some nice fish use the flying lure and swim it into the galley the bigger fish hang out on the 3rd shelf next to the coffee....


----------



## redbug (Feb 26, 2009)

boy sounds like the jersey guys are having a tough year ...... skunks o plenty..

Doc that bat is in dredge it holds some nice fish use the flying lure and swim it into the galley the bigger fish hang out on the 3rd shelf next to the coffee....


----------



## shamoo (Feb 26, 2009)

redbug said:


> boy sounds like the jersey guys are having a tough year ...... skunks o plenty..



It goes in order, first the skunks, than come the fish :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 26, 2009)

BRING ON THE FISH! \/ \/ \/ :fishing2:


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 26, 2009)

redbug said:


> boy sounds like the jersey guys are having a tough year ...... skunks o plenty..
> 
> Doc that bat is in dredge it holds some nice fish use the flying lure and swim it into the galley the bigger fish hang out on the 3rd shelf next to the coffee....



Technically, I suppose it is in Dredge Harbor, but the marina is Castle Harbor. The fish left !! They are not fond of diesel fuel, oil and holding tank sewage. Those boats in there are all sunk and completely submerged at high tide and have started to breakup. There areprobably 6 or 8 different boats. I saw a couple pictures of the dock with a boat up on it and the section between shore and the first slips completely washed away. They can't find the owner of the marina or any of the boats and have no idea who is responsible for the cleanup. Delran Twp. says their responsibility ends at the waterline and the Coast Guard says it's not their responsibility either. EPA is looking into it, but it's a real mess.


----------



## redbug (Feb 26, 2009)

wow a bunch more have sunk the boat on the lead has been down for a while i can't wait till i can get there fish


----------



## Popeye (Feb 27, 2009)

How about tough pa-tooties, it's a skunk. Should've tried this.

https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/flounderhead59/?action=view&current=fishermanlie542x714.jpg


----------

